# Advice Needed On Anemia



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello all. 

I have a golden named Stewart who we believe is in the 10 - 12 yr range. He recently became very lethargic and after taking him to an after hours clinic, their tests showed he likely had a bleeding tumor. He had surgery for the internal bleeding and they found a large tumor on his spleen. Spleen and tumor were removed and the vet found no other signs of spreading...at least as far as they could tell. After a transfusion to get his red blood cell count back up he bounced back like a champ.

Stewart has been doing great for several months but was showing signs of slowing down like before. Blood tests yesterday revealed he's anemic again and and though his red blood cell count is low, it's still within normal range. All liver enzymes and other numbers are normal. The vet said there are markers in the lab results that show his system is aggressively trying to regenerate.

My vet gave him a scrip for prednisone to help him feel better but doesn't expect it to help with the anemia.

Realizing the cancer could have spread to his heart...red blood cells don't show signs of spreading to his bone marrow...are there things I can do beyond the scrip to help him recover some? He's drinking plenty of water and urinating regularly. Hasn't had a bowel movement in a few days because of weak appetite but he woofed down some canned food and some green beans today. Loves his small treats every morning.

I'm coming to terms with the fact that his time is coming, I just wonder what I might do that the vet wouldn't recommend for fear of giving me false hope.

Thanks, 
Stewie's Dad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stewie's Dad*

I love the name Stewie. Wish I had something brilliant to share with you, but I don't! I would give Stewie anything he would love to eat, if his stomach is ok with it. Just spends lots of time with him, loving him, we never, ever, have enough time with them.

Did the vet say he had hemangiosarcoma?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ask your vet about Pet tinic and do a google search on it too. It is OTC no script needed. I use it with my senior boy at a recommendation from another long time member here, my boy loved it. I do believe it helped.

Sorry you are going through this, many members here can relate.


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Karen, Thanks for your response and kind words. So true on the time we have with them. I feel guilty leaving for work every day.

My vet didn't test the tumor but given the breed and his age was 90% sure it was hemangiosarcoma.



Karen519 said:


> I love the name Stewie. Wish I had something brilliant to share with you, but I don't! I would give Stewie anything he would love to eat, if his stomach is ok with it. Just spends lots of time with him, loving him, we never, ever, have enough time with them.
> 
> Did the vet say he had hemangiosarcoma?


Thanks GoldenCamper for the kind thoughts and recommendation. I've read up on Pet-tinic and will ask my vet when I give him an update on Stewart this Tues. 



GoldenCamper said:


> Ask your vet about Pet tinic and do a google search on it too. It is OTC no script needed. I use it with my senior boy at a recommendation from another long time member here, my boy loved it. I do believe it helped.
> 
> Sorry you are going through this, many members here can relate.


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Quick update: I started Stewart on the prednisone yesterday and already he seems more like his old self. More energy and he rushed to his dinner bowl like normal. He even takes the pills like they were a treat.

Also, had a plumber in yesterday to replace a shower faucet and Stewart was all about seeing who this guy was...very curious. Two days ago, it wouldn't have gotten him out of bed. 

Not getting my hopes beyond hope but it's great to see him feeling better.

Thanks,
Stewie's Dad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stewie's Dad*



Stewie's Dad said:


> Karen, Thanks for your response and kind words. So true on the time we have with them. I feel guilty leaving for work every day.
> 
> My vet didn't test the tumor but given the breed and his age was 90% sure it was hemangiosarcoma.
> 
> ...


Stewie's Dad: So glad to hear that Stewie ate and paid attention to the plumber!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

I'm so sorry that you and Stewie may be facing hemangio. It's a nasty disease. There are many threads about it, which you can find by using the search tool. 

A Chinese med you might investigate is yunnan biayao, which helps to stop internal bleeding. Several of our members have used it with great success.

Best of luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad he is feeling better


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks. He came to us from a rescue and has had a long, happy life. Been loved since the first day he showed up, put my black lab in her place and peed on the carpet to show he was the new king. 

I will look into the med you mentioned.

Thanks,
Stewie's Dad



GoldensGirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> I'm so sorry that you and Stewie may be facing hemangio. It's a nasty disease. There are many threads about it, which you can find by using the search tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

*Update on Stewart*

I took him in this morning for x-rays. Vet was surprised to see color returning to his gums. I took him completely off commercial dog foods 2 days ago and I've been feeding small portions of boiled chicken and green beans along with his prednisone. 

They took shots of his chest and abdomen...all clear! He did have a fair amount of backed up poop and the vet gave him a syringe enema and a bit later, he let it go! Gotta be feeling much better for that alone. Vet recommended an OTC stool softener to keep the "mail moving". That's gonna be a learning curve.

So, the story continues and who knows what's next. I'm just happy to have my boy feeling better. I placed this in God's hands back when the internal bleeding started and He continues to bless us with precious time together. What more could I ask for?

Thanks to all who read and replied,
Stewie's Dad


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel for you bc Stewie looks like the best loved golden. I lost my boy Raleigh to hemangiosarsoma, and keeping watch on his gums became second nature. I am trying to figure out what is causing Stewie's anemia if he is not having bleeds? There is a remedy dog people use called Yunnan Baiyao that they swear gives more time for dogs with hemangio.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I lost my first two Goldens to hemangio...one on the heart and one in the spleen... Six months ago when my almost 12 year old Samantha clearly had an abdominal bleed, we removed her spleen,,, was read out as a hematoma..had her ultrasounded three months later and all looked clear... However, at the time, the reason I did the ultrasound was to circumvent a bleed out(cautiously optimistic about the pathologist report)... And one of the other things mentioned in addition to the Chinese herb was turkey tail.... The girl who had cardiac hemangio was sick for one month before it was obvious what was wrong... Her first X-rays were clear, one month later, metastatic cancer in her chest... The second girl got two legs on her rally advanced title two weeks before she passed.. Took her for her ultrasound, jumped put of my car and her spleen let go.. She never stopped eating..

Dogs become anemic because they are losing red blood cells, not making red blood cells, or are destroying red blood cells...need to figure out which one it is...

So sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stewie's Dad*



Stewie's Dad said:


> I took him in this morning for x-rays. Vet was surprised to see color returning to his gums. I took him completely off commercial dog foods 2 days ago and I've been feeding small portions of boiled chicken and green beans along with his prednisone.
> 
> They took shots of his chest and abdomen...all clear! He did have a fair amount of backed up poop and the vet gave him a syringe enema and a bit later, he let it go! Gotta be feeling much better for that alone. Vet recommended an OTC stool softener to keep the "mail moving". That's gonna be a learning curve.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that the xrays of the chest and abdomen were clear and that Stewie was able to go!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stewie*

Thanks for the update on Stewie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anything new about Stewie?


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Thanks to all for your concerns and stories.

A special thanks to Karen for the PM...I tried to respond but my post count isn't high enough yet.

Stewart is doing very well. He's back to patrolling the fence line looking for bunnies and eating all the food I'll give him. He loves my chicken and green beans.  His gums are still a bit pale but much better than last week. I've added a few tablespoons of canned pumpkin to his meal and he seems to be pooping okay though not as regularly as before...but I have cut back his intake so he'll drop a few pounds.

He just continues to amaze me with his ability to bounce back.

Hope all is well with you and yours,
Mark


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Always sad and when it's sudden, it just makes your head swim.

Latest blood work showed that deformation in blood cells that normally indicates a problem in the marrow were not present. There's no apparent cause of Stewart's anemia, so we're just enjoying every day together and praying for more to come. I plan a follow up with the vet next week to check his hematocrit again. Will update.

Stewie's Dad.




Sally's Mom said:


> I lost my first two Goldens to hemangio...one on the heart and one in the spleen... Six months ago when my almost 12 year old Samantha clearly had an abdominal bleed, we removed her spleen,,, was read out as a hematoma..had her ultrasounded three months later and all looked clear... However, at the time, the reason I did the ultrasound was to circumvent a bleed out(cautiously optimistic about the pathologist report)... And one of the other things mentioned in addition to the Chinese herb was turkey tail.... The girl who had cardiac hemangio was sick for one month before it was obvious what was wrong... Her first X-rays were clear, one month later, metastatic cancer in her chest... The second girl got two legs on her rally advanced title two weeks before she passed.. Took her for her ultrasound, jumped put of my car and her spleen let go.. She never stopped eating..
> 
> Dogs become anemic because they are losing red blood cells, not making red blood cells, or are destroying red blood cells...need to figure out which one it is...
> 
> So sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mark*



Stewie's Dad said:


> Oh my goodness! Thanks to all for your concerns and stories.
> 
> A special thanks to Karen for the PM...I tried to respond but my post count isn't high enough yet.
> 
> ...


Mark: so galad to hear this great update about Stewie. If you click on my name you can always email me back, until you get 15 posts and then you can private msg.


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

*Another Update:*

Roughly 3 weeks after emergency surgery. Twice around the block and not even panting. Our first walk after he came home was to the end of the block and I thought I was going to have to carry him home. He's a fighter!!!​





Peace,
Stewie's Dad.​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stewie*



Stewie's Dad said:


> Roughly 3 weeks after emergency surgery. Twice around the block and not even panting. Our first walk after he came home was to the end of the block and I thought I was going to have to carry him home. He's a fighter!!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad Stewie enjoyed the walks!
Did Stewie get fluids and a blood transfusion when he had emergency surgery?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stewie*

Just checking in on sweet Stewie!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

So glad Stewie is doing so well. He's a cutie. Loved seeing the video of him.


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks to all for checking in on Stewie. Sorry for the slow reply.

I just received new blood work and sadly his condition has taken a severe turn for the worse. His red blood cell count is down to 13 and his white cell count is up to 30K. The doc gave him an antibiotic, another round of prednisone and a shot for his minor fever. He seems to be doing okay just short of breath a lot. Still getting up and down on his own, just not himself.

Not looking good for my old buddy. I'm going to get him thru this week worth of meds and see how he's doing. If the prednisone helps like last time, we'll put him on a daily dose and weigh the long term usage risks against giving up on him. Gonna be tough to let him go but I've had 5 or 6 weeks with him that the surgery and treatments bought us. Priceless for sure.

Thanks again to all who read and responded. I'll keep you updated.

Stewie's Dad


----------



## Stewie's Dad (Aug 30, 2014)

Sadly, my sweet Stewie passed Sunday morning. He was there beside me on the sofa and quietly slipped away.

One of the numbest days of my life. Getting better slowly but I miss him dearly.

Just thought you folks would want to know.

Stewie's Dad


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I"m so very sorry for your loss of Stewie.


----------

